# Awesome new knife



## KenpoTex (Dec 8, 2005)

There are finally pictures of the new Spyderco Pickle. This is one of the coolest knives I've seen in a long time. It was designed by LEO and combatives instructor "SouthNarc" and custom knife maker Trace Rinaldi.  It's produced by Spyderco with some cooperation from Ernest Emerson (the knife has a removable "wave"). The knife is designed specifically to be used in Pikal, or cutting-edge in. 

This one's definately on my "to buy" list.

For pics, visit this thread at Total Protection Interactive (there are about two pages worth of pics).

For those who may not be familiar with the pikal/reverse-edge methods, check out the photo progressions at the following sites.

Reverse Grip, edge-in
http://www.shivworks.com/PSP/An%20Expression%20of%20Pikal.pdf

Forward Grip edge-in
http://www.totalprotectioninteractive.com/forum/showthread.php?t=417


----------



## terryl965 (Dec 8, 2005)

Looks like a pretty good knife. Why was the faces covered up with black squares on them through the demo.
Terry


----------



## KenpoTex (Dec 8, 2005)

terryl965 said:
			
		

> Looks like a pretty good knife. Why was the faces covered up with black squares on them through the demo.
> Terry


Because SouthNarc, the guy in the photos, is currently active as a narcotics officer and has done a lot of undercover work.  The black boxes and the nickname are just to shield him from any possible "comebacks" from people he's busted.


----------



## OULobo (Dec 11, 2005)

I like training in reverse grip, because I might end up with that grip and not have the chance to alter it, but I think that it minimizes the advantages of a blade and that designing a knife specifically for it prolly ain't the best idea. If I have to fight with a sharped wooden stake I would, but I don't spend time producing them for personal carry. Just my kinda humble opinion.


----------



## KenpoTex (Dec 12, 2005)

OULobo said:
			
		

> I like training in reverse grip, because I might end up with that grip and not have the chance to alter it, but I think that it minimizes the advantages of a blade and that designing a knife specifically for it prolly ain't the best idea. If I have to fight with a sharped wooden stake I would, but I don't spend time producing them for personal carry. Just my kinda humble opinion.


Different strokes for different folks


----------

